# Do you want to see a KGC10 in the flesh??



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Well pop down to our workshops this bank holiday and see our 1971 KGC10 Nissan Skyline 2000 being restored:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## Bender (May 16, 2011)

Hi iam very interested in a c10 any informations for me were i can get one??

greetz bender


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Any chance of some pics of this car?:thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

its just undergoing restoration, pics to follow.


----------

